# Corncob bedding as cat litter?



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I've been looking for a less expensive alternative to World's Best Cat Litter. Previously I had tried Purina Start 'n' Grow, the only chick feed I can find in my suburban area, but my cats started eating it and it made them sick.  Dr. Jean was posting on here at the time, and she said that it was likely due to added vitamins and minerals.

No one appears to sell unmedicated chick feed locally, but a feed store owner has suggested that I try corncob bedding, which is used for birds and small animals like ferrets. I can't find much info online about it being used as cat litter, but this site says it can be. 

I'm guessing it doesn't really work that well, since I've never seen it recommended or even mentioned here. But I figured I'd at least ask: Has anybody tried corncob bedding as litter, and did it work? Thanks for any info.


----------



## ls84 (Jul 2, 2008)

Im not sure about corn cob bedding, but Arm N hammer makes a corn cob litter that seems much cheaper than World Best but it has a different consistency. I have only seen it at Walmart though, for some reason I didnt notice it at Petco or Petsmart.


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

I've used corn cob litter and I've used wheat litter, but I always go back to Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra, sometimes mixed with Cat Attract. Wheat and corn are allergens for many cats, and I can't take any chances with Gizmo's asthma. Precious Cat litters are clay, clumping, dust free (really!), and unscented. I scoop once a day, and we have NO problems. I used to scoop twice a day, but since I switched to a quality wet food diet, he doesn't need that extra scooping ifyaknowwhutimean.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Sounds like it's more common than I thought! I'll look around for some commercial varieties to try, and if they work, maybe I'll investigate the feed store stuff. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I am in love with Southern States breeder/layer chicken feed as a cat litter. It's perfect in every way!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

I use the corn cob stuff as litter for my ferret. I don't think my cats would use it. But it is cheap, I get 25lb bags, for like $20.


----------

